# Dead Space.exe has stopped working help!!=[



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

Just installed the game with no problems. I double click on the icon to play the game and it takes about 30 seconds then the error shows up.

Dead Space.exe has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

I've googled some links and found this..

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/dead-space/354693-deadspace-exe-has-stopped-working.html

Ive disconnected my peripherals such as printer, ipod, logitech headphones and my external memory card reader.

I have the latest graphics card driver 178.24 released 15th October.

With that link I don't understand the graphics part and the editing so didn't do any of that.

please help. Really want to play this game


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I unplugged what i thought were peripherals. Graphics tablet and my printer. I disconnected my mouse and keyboard cause they were connected via usb along with my headset but not luck. I dont have a controller for it to not work.


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got the game to work but in a weird way. I had to go into Task Manager. Click on explorer.exe and the process tree then still in task manager open dead space.exe and it works. you can Alt+Tab back to dekstop and open explorer.exe and go back into the game and it still works. Should work for people having problems.


----------

